
Service Workers Break the Browser’s Refresh Button by Default; Here’s Why - dfabulich
https://redfin.engineering/service-workers-break-the-browsers-refresh-button-by-default-here-s-why-56f9417694
======
hsm59
The article accurately tells my story, of how I was trying to force update my
service worker after updating a few pages, and ended up using this nasty hack
(I think) when we install the service worker - self.skipWaiting(); from what I
understand, this skips and let's the new Service Worker (with the latest cache
version) install and skip the waiting phase.

